# hydorstativ lawn tractor oil



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

just wondering what kind of oil to put in a hydrostatic trasmission is it all the same or does it depend on the tractor??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tracguy said:


> just wondering what kind of oil to put in a hydrostatic trasmission is it all the same or does it depend on the tractor??




What kind of tractor do you have? Mine is a Craftsman, and I put 20w50 synthetic motor oil in it the manual says 20w50 motor oil but it does much better with the synthetic oil.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

i have a mtd yard machines not sur what year do u know where i could find a manual?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tracguy said:


> i have a mtd yard machines not sur what year do u know where i could find a manual?




Do you have a model#?


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

I will get it and let u know


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

heres the model number 13AD6946501


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Try this link.

http://produtools.com/d/manuals.php


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

thnaks ill try it!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Have you tried this to maybe look for a good used engine, or parts for yours?

http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/ca


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok ill try that tooo!!!


----------

